# How does one remove monolithic ceramic capacitors?



## TheGuardian (Aug 3, 2012)

Ive got a few boards with these little things on the back, and would like to remove them, how do I go about this?


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 3, 2012)

TheGuardian said:


> Ive got a few boards with these little things on the back, and would like to remove them, how do I go about this?



Some you can get with small pliers, just watch you don't crush them. Most I just push against one side with a screwdriver to loosen it from the board. You find what ever way works for you.

Jim


----------



## Geo (Aug 3, 2012)

i use a heat gun.


----------



## NoIdea (Aug 3, 2012)

Sharp chisel or is that chisle, nope both look wrong, butt i think you get my drift. :lol: 

Deano


----------



## TheGuardian (Aug 4, 2012)

Im looking at a board with maybe a thousand very small MCC's I think a heat gun would be my best option


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 4, 2012)

NoIdea said:


> Sharp chisel or is that chisle, nope both look wrong, butt i think you get my drift. :lol:
> 
> Deano



Your brain works similar than mine :mrgreen: 
I got 5 of these different sizes they work perfect, not much force needed to apply just put it close to capacitors and slight twist will do the job.


----------



## martyn111 (Aug 4, 2012)

My method is similar to Deano and Patnors but I use a sharpened putty knife or scrapper, the type you would use when decorating to remove the old paint.


----------



## eesakiwi (Aug 6, 2012)

I use a small cheap chisel, though I have only got 40gms so far.

Its handy that on the boards they print the 'C' & the # of the capactor, ie 'C23'.
A quick look around the board shows you how many there are & what to expect.


----------



## TheGuardian (Aug 6, 2012)

If anyone uses a heat gun, Im looking into this and wonder exactly how this would be done, simply because I would like to remove the MCC's rather quickly.


----------



## etack (Aug 6, 2012)

I use an old toaster oven look up depopulating boards its all over the forum. 

Eric


----------

